# Can't uninstall Realplayer (pocket PC)!!!



## richard94 (Apr 8, 2007)

When I try to uninstall RealPlayer on my ipaQ h1930 (Windows Mobile 2003 First Edition) the Programs icon remains. I know that RealPlayer is up with netscape on the most annoying and invasive installs available (on the PC), but is there any way I can uninstall it completely because it will not play any RM files and is absolutely S**T!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've edited the profanity out of the subject. Please read the TSG Rules, profanity is not necessary to make your point.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Go into the START menu with a file manager and delete the shortcut.


----------



## richard94 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks. It was really, really annoying me.


----------



## richard94 (Apr 8, 2007)

RealPlayer FREE! At last! after 6 months of trying to get rid of it and having an ugly and useless application shortcut!


----------

